# Ogden River 1/26/08



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I fished the Ogden on Sat. and only caught one fish. I didn't see any Pontoon boaters as I was fishing. Tough fishing with the river so low, if I would have had more time I would have much rather hit the Weber.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

The Ogden is tough in the winter, especially in that cold canyon that doesn't see much sun. Just think, the BWO's should start popping in the next 35 days or so. But then, they'll probably release water out of the dam at 4000cfm.

"March is a green muddy month down below. Some folks like it. Farmers mostly."

----Bear Claw Chris Lapp. Blood kin to the grizzly that bit Jim Bridger's Arse (Movie: Jeremiah Johnson)


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I've had some of my funnest days fishing on the Ogden when the fishies are hitting the BWO's. It is so frustrating when they open the flood gates however, maybe we'll get some more good flows with all the precip.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

My experience with the Ogden on good snow years is that they let the dam fill up and even let it spill, then they claim to release the same flow as is going in. I don't think they take into consideration the snow runoff coming out of Wheeler creek. Kayaks, love it when they open the floodgates. I'd like to see a little more control throughout the year. Anyway, a good blowout scours the bottom and gets some good, clean oxygen flowing.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

LOL I read that little piece on the pontoon boats on the Ogden. Who the hell got the idea that the Ogden is prime for pontooning in the winter anyway? It never ceases to amaze me some of the stories that end up in print. Im not going to mention names but the two guys who write most of the articles in relation to utah in Southwest Flyfishing are some of the most entertaining. These guys still fish with the same techniques that were used in the early 70's. Talk about bad information. I worked in a fly shop for 6 years here in Utah and we REFUSED to carry the Flyfisher's Guide to Utah. We had the flyfisher's guides to all the western states BUT Utah because of all the bad and dated information.

The Utah Fishing Guide by Steve Cook is a much better book IMHO. Better maps, more places to fish, accurate hatch charts, and much more reliable sources. I know Steve well and the guy is a great angler who took the time to learn EVERY place mentioned in the book, which even includes numerous tiny southern Utah streams. You would be very hard pressed to find a guy who knows the backcountry of Utah better than Steve.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, let's see... Scadden Pontoon is located in Ogden and several years ago I saw a Doug Miller show where he (Scadden) was taking a pontoon boat down the South Fork of the Ogden to prove that it could float in 3 inches of water, so maybe it was his report. Kind of funny to watch as he had to stand up to walk it aound the protruding rocks in the river.

Some waters are just too small for pontoons.

Did you here that there is some great saltwater fishing just west of Farmington. It can also be accessed through Antelope Island State Park. Lots of salt water out there. Give it a shot. Room for pontoon boats too. Wonder when this report will show up in a magazine? :mrgreen:


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I have Fishing Utah by Brett Prettyman. It is okay but I looked into that book you recommended flyguy and will be purchasing that one. I am learning a lot about fly fishing and want to get a book that details hatch patterns, temps different bugs hatch, times of year to use specific flies, when to use what fly and where, and any other useful info on fly fishing, any other recommendations? Basically all I know is BWO in the spring and fall, Caddis Renagades in the summer, egg patterns in the fall, pheasant tales, prince nyphms and hare's ear usually work all year round. I would love to get a book that details all this info out (especially dry fly patterns). Thanks for any help.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thats what makes summer so much fun. You have Green Drake mayflies, Pale Morning Dun mayflies, Yellow Sallies, Tricos, Golden Stones, some streams even have Salmonflies, and various terrestrials such as hoppers, ants, beetles, crickets, and Cicadas (yes, they are not just on the Green. I have seen them at numerous rivers in Utah. They were very thick on the SF of the ogden and lower fish creek last year.)


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't know who would want to pontoon the Ogden. It is a narrow stream with some big rapids and fast water in the canyon. I have been fishing that river year-round for the past 6 years, and have never seen a single pontoon. I have seen tons of kids tubing it in the summer The best fishing I had on that stream is during the spawn. Also, when they close the floodgates and the water levels finally drop, the fly fishing is terrific. All the turned over rocks let out nymphs and bugs which the browns feast on! I have never had much luck on the river between January and March. I usually hit the Weber during that time with streamers. 


Pavlik


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Guns and Flies said:


> I have Fishing Utah by Brett Prettyman. It is okay but I looked into that book you recommended flyguy and will be purchasing that one. I am learning a lot about fly fishing and want to get a book that details hatch patterns, temps different bugs hatch, times of year to use specific flies, when to use what fly and where, and any other useful info on fly fishing, any other recommendations? Basically all I know is BWO in the spring and fall, Caddis Renagades in the summer, egg patterns in the fall, pheasant tales, prince nyphms and hare's ear usually work all year round. I would love to get a book that details all this info out (especially dry fly patterns). Thanks for any help.


I've always liked Hafele and hughes book, "Western Hatches" just enough detail to cover the bugs, but older patterns for matching the hatch. Patterns still work, but you can use the bug info to come up with new hatch matchers if you want. In a nutshell, chasing the hatches and fly fishing in Utah is really easy. With all the hungry browns and easy cutthroats and really easy planted rainbows, you shouldn't have any trouble catching fish on a well presented fly. Too many people try to make fly fishing a mystic pursuit. It's not. Learn how to cast decent, get some good floats and be some what stealthy in your appraoch and you'll find success.

Fishing hatches are a blast but are really a small portion of a trout's feeding behavior. When a hatch is on and the fish are selective to it, it pays to have the right fly and technique and can really be a blast.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Thank you so much for the helpful information on fly fishing. I'll likely order that book as I love reading about fly fishing, I also love looking at maps and exploring new areas. I think my favoirite type of fly fishing is moutain streams (dries), I loved that video Cheech posted. I am very excited for this year as I think this will be my breakout year (like Eli Manning). I would love to hook up with the expert fly fisherman on this board a few times this year as well if it works out, I'd be even willing to pay for the gas   I think I'm going to try and get out this Saturday on the Weber, it is supposed to be pretty warm! Thanks again!!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Not sure what you mean by fly fishing experts. It's actually easy. Nymph fishing is not that much different than dead drifting a worm with a little bobber. Dry flying isn't that much different other than your drifting the fly on the surface. Streamers, heck, just like fishing a lure. Sure you have to learn how to cast a fly line, but don't buy into the idea that you have to be able to cast it far. Instead of using the reel to control the line, you just use your hands. A strip here a strip there, and you'll be on to it.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I really need to learn how to fish with streamers, everyone talks about how well you can do using this technique on the Weber, and that's my home court.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

The ol huck and duck can be really fun, nothing delicate about that presentation hit the banks and strip it baby! There also is no mistake when you get a strike you will know it...


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

You just cast it to the opposite side of the river and strip it back, and you can use floating line because the leader will sink in the water? You just cast it to the opposite bank of the river and then just strip it in, using black, green, etc. streamers? I've tried this just a couple of times and didn't catch anything right away so I quit thinking I was doing something wrong.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have caught a few on streamers and they are fun but I have to be in the right mood, it is kind of like hunting covering a lot of water. My favorite type of fly fishing is the terrestrial with a dropper the best of bolth worlds!


----------

